# rail car diagrams



## Falconecho (Jan 26, 2011)

IM looking to try my hand at scratchbuilding various rail cars. And im in need of a source of good drawings to do this. I know that the information is out their on the web someplace but im limited by the fact that im on dial up. Which means researching on the web is very slow and tedious until the day I finally get High speed probably next century.. Im looking for information on PRR mainly being that is what I also model in small scale as well. Suggestions on good sources would be greatly appreciated. And if anyone knows a source that is already rescaled that would even be better being im not the best at that kind of stuff. 
Thank you


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

"Rail Cars" covers a wide range of possible types. Are you interested passenger, or freight; modern, steam, early diesel? The style and era would help us help you. If you can be a little more specific, I'm sure people here can point you in the right direction.

The PRR isn't one of my railroads of primary interest, but there people here who model it. 


Chuck 



Or by rail car do you mean self propelled cars like the RDCs and doodlebugs?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, what scale are you planing on modeling in? 

Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some plans, the actual PRR diagrams are spotty at best, and the lettering diagrams of the PRR are not better than much more than lettering. 

Some roads had MUCH better diagrams (NC&StL were among some of the best, even listed makers/types of brakwheels, cut levers, running boards, trucks, etc.) than others. 

The BEST thing to do for any PRR modelling is identify what you want to build, see what plans exist, and then what models can be used to do it. For example, in HO there is not a good X54 (or was not 6 years ago when I made mine). But a cut down and modified Branchline 50' plug door boxcar kit makes it easy enough to do.


----------



## Falconecho (Jan 26, 2011)

mmhhh. My bad on the car types. Im looking at freight. boxcars. coal cars. gons. flats and cabooses. im looking primarily in the 50's and 60's but also willing to go a bit further back to do some of the old wood side boxcars. Im just really getting back into the hobby after 15 years out so ive got to relearn a lot of stuff. If good info is scarce I am also very much willing to look at the close enough aspect and look in the direction of other prototypess to get the info I need. I have the my railroad If I like it it is good mentality


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

im in need of a source of good drawings to do this. I know that the information is out their on the web someplace 
Well, I have some drawings in a book from the 1950s, but it isn't on the web to my knowledge. I also have John White's "American Railroad Freight Cars" which is the definite reference and has lots of drawings, but it isn't on the web either.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if this will be of help but take a look and see.

PRR Freight Car Page[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another link to PRR information that may be of help.

The Pennsylvania Railroad Technical & Historical Society: PRR RESEARCH[/b]


----------



## Falconecho (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I should be able to make something work with this. a bit of digging till I find something that I think will be a first doable scratch building project.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is another link to all things Pennsy. 

http://prr.railfan.net/ 

Bob C


----------

